
How Google Got Its Colorful Logo - yaj
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/multimedia/2008/02/gallery_google_logos?slide=2&slideView=2
======
axod
Split an article over 8 goddamn pages each with popup adverts and slow loading
times = I can't be bother to read it. Way to go wired... You might get more
page views and ad impressions in the short term, but you'll certainly get less
readers in the longer term.

------
paul
It's sad that even recent history gets badly mangled. This article is written
as though she completely created the Google logo, when in fact the logo had
already existed for some time and she basically just changed the font (and
produced a bunch of other concepts that were ultimately abandoned). The link
provided by "wheels" correctly identifies the "before" logo:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Google1998.png>. I think it was created by
Sergey using the Gimp, but I could be wrong about that (it was before my
time).

~~~
SwellJoe
There's a Google Logo Script-fu. It's a pity it's not written by Sergey. But,
I'm sure the actual Sergey creation pre-dates the Script-fu.

<http://registry.gimp.org/files/google-logo.scm>

------
ErrantX
I always thought that the founders had done it themselves (in fact I am SURE I
read a book about the beginnings of Google that said so explicitly).

Actually it left me a bit disappointed to find that it had been "designed" :(
Google always used to make me feel (as a crap graphic artist) that Home-brew
logos COULD go a long way.

~~~
wheels
I'm pretty sure the founders did this one themselves:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Google1998.png>

The design seems to have been an iterative process of trying to modernize
that, that ended up not being too far from the original concept-wise.

~~~
ErrantX
Ah gotcha! That is wha tI was thinking of thanks.

@IsaacSchlueter: I know what you mean (it's one of those logos that just
"describes" the brand without any support).

